# Most open minded personality type/types?



## sweetirony (Sep 26, 2014)

[No message]


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

Hmm, well P is definitely going to play a part here. I'd have to say ENTP because they are the most open to possibilities and new things. 

As an ESTP, I'm very open minded - but I'm not agreeable. I absolutely love trying new things, going new places, and meeting new people, and most importantly I value perspectives. The more angles I have on a view, the more clarity I have on it, even if I don't agree with outside perspectives.


----------



## Innogen (Oct 22, 2014)

I think the Pe doms would be the most open minded. ESFP and ESTP and their dominant Se, and ENFP and ENTP for their dominant Ne. Pe auxiliaries (ISFP, ISTP, INFP, INTP) are also open minded, but perhaps less so.


----------



## Schubertslieder (Jul 22, 2013)

I would think ENTP is the most open minded because they seem to constantly search for new ideas. I think NTs in general are pretty open minded, because as intellectuals, we all like to learn new things. I have friends who are ENTJ, INTP, and ENTP, and they all seem very open to learning new things. I am very open to new ideas, and learning new things, and I am INTJ.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Pe types especially Ne. Ne/Ti - an actual NTP could put what I'm thinking but can't articulate better than I but something relating to exploring theories of logical patterns. Ne/Fi - exploring the human experience at a diverse and authentic level.


----------



## HoldenCawffled (Feb 25, 2015)

Definitely INTPs, man. We're just so chill, we're like the hippies of the MBTI. It's like, open your mind to all the possibilities and search for the truth and that kinda shit.


----------



## sweetirony (Sep 26, 2014)

Bassmasterzac said:


> Hmm, well P is definitely going to play a part here. I'd have to say ENTP because they are the most open to possibilities and new things.
> 
> As an ESTP, I'm very open minded - but I'm not agreeable. I absolutely love trying new things, going new places, and meeting new people, and most importantly I value perspectives. The more angles I have on a view, the more clarity I have on it, even if I don't agree with outside perspectives.



Hey thanx for commenting.

You do sound open minded to me.

I think similarly,i may not agree with someone but i do always try to hear both sides of a story.

Who's the girl in your pic btw? lol


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

This may be a bit biased, but I'd say ENFPs get the big picture.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

I would say open-mindedness correlates far more with maturity and overall intelligence than it does some cognitive type preference. By proxy, all the introverts are in a way, close-minded because of how they shut themselves down to any experience in relation to the object world and chooses to replace it with their own subjective lens of it, for example.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

As with all these things, I think it depends more on the individual, their experiences, and levels of health than cognitive function or type.

Also depends on what you mean by "open-minded". Certain likely behaviours might be associated with certain kinds of open-mindedness. For example, and INTJ might be particularly open to learning new things and entertaining/reasoning through new ideas. I've found many are truly concerned with being logical and efficient to the point that if there is a better way, they'll want to know. However, they might be less open-minded when it comes to actually experimenting with routine or trying new ways of doing things, because they believe they're already doing things the best way they know how.

Whereas an INTP is possibly a lot quicker to dismiss ideas that fall outside their Ji structure, but are more chill about actually experimenting or trying new ways of doing things. 

I don't know if one is more valuably open-minded than another, but they're different.


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

I think that open-mindness is a matter of perception. If someone has the ability to perceive an object with several point of view, he'll be able to understand the different aspects of this object. I'd like to compare this concept with a disco ball. Open mindness is the ability to perceive every facets (and the most important thing is to *understand* them). You have to understand that this object has a lot of facets, and that you have to take them in consideration.
Someone that has learned that we create our own vision and judgment through our perception, would be open-minded.


----------



## sweetirony (Sep 26, 2014)

Xahhakatar said:


> This may be a bit biased, but I'd say ENFPs get the big picture.


Alright lol,Why do u say that?


----------



## sweetirony (Sep 26, 2014)

Schubertslieder said:


> I would think ENTP is the most open minded because they seem to constantly search for new ideas. I think NTs in general are pretty open minded, because as intellectuals, we all like to learn new things. I have friends who are ENTJ, INTP, and ENTP, and they all seem very open to learning new things. I am very open to new ideas, and learning new things, and I am INTJ.


Sounds good  i did know someone who was either and intp or intj and he was pretty open minded,live and let live attitude,non judgmental of others. and no offense but i would think people with a J would be pretty judgmental?


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

I'll try anything at least once, and seek out new experiences. So...yeah


----------



## Schubertslieder (Jul 22, 2013)

sweetirony said:


> Sounds good  i did know someone who was either and intp or intj and he was pretty open minded,live and let live attitude,non judgmental of others. and no offense but i would think people with a J would be pretty judgmental?


True, I am judgemental so I dismiss wrong answers coupled with too much emotional drama pretty quickly. However, if something is right, and as an intellectual INTJ I like to be right, I change my attitude pretty quickly as well. Most of the time, I am very accepting of other NTs so I am less judgemental around them. 

Too much drama and overflowing emotions have little to no place in my life.


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

Function-wise and from personal experience, I would say Se- and Ne-doms. ExTJs can be quite difficult to have a discussion with, especially considering I'm most likely an INFP and I think in possibilities rather than what is likely, logical and makes most sense, like ExTJs do. I find it extremely difficult to come with new ideas to them, unless I have a realistic plan for how to realize them.


----------



## Recluse BrainStormer333 (Dec 25, 2014)

I can't speak for others INTP/INTJ, but for me there's no morality. Every action is just an action. I live my life based on a single "principle: " Everyone is free to do whatever they like as long as they don't infringe the others' freedom" and even if someone commits a crime, I see it as an action and that's all. 

I acknowledge the fact that it is painful for the victim, but from a 3rd point of view(from an observer's point of view), the crime is nothing but an action; a manifestation of a mass of atoms.

Everyone is free to experience, do whatever they like. Society has "created" morality from fear and from the need of cohabitation and human breeding, evolution and "prosperity",etc, bla,bla... 

So basically, morality is just a concept created by humans; a concept that forces or imposes some limitations in/for humans' natural behaviour.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

Recluse BrainStormer333 said:


> I can't speak for others INTP/INTJ, but for me there's no morality. Every action is just an action. I live my life based on a single "principle: " Everyone is free to do whatever they like as long as they don't infringe the others' freedom" and even if someone commits a crime, I see it as an action and that's all.
> 
> I acknowledge the fact that it is painful for the victim, but from a 3rd point of view(from an observer's point of view), the crime is nothing but an action; a manifestation of a mass of atoms.
> 
> ...


I hate people who try to use "science" to justify everything. Science can't justify anything, and you're no better than anyone else.


----------



## Recluse BrainStormer333 (Dec 25, 2014)

JTHearts said:


> I hate people who try to use "science" to justify everything. Science can't justify anything, and *you're no better than anyone else*.


http://31.media.tumblr.com/aa0e605b406a75a72c136429bc7cf9cf/tumblr_mhdv41dZD21qlulemo1_500.gif

But... but, I thought I was...


----------



## Geronimo.Faceplant (Feb 1, 2012)

ENP's are the most open minded. Followed by ESP's and INP's.


----------



## Mimic octopus (May 3, 2014)

Isn't Ni supposed to see the two sides of everything?

My instinct says ENFP though, because they are the most deliberately non-judgmental.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

On average ExxP. With ESTP's probably being the most open minded.

I'd say..

1. ESTP
2. ENTP
3. ENFP/ESFP


----------



## The Nameless Composer (Sep 20, 2014)

INTP and ENTP would be my guess.

INFPs can be pretty closed-minded, even if they appear to be understanding. I'm an INFP and know a lot through the groups.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

I'd guess that STJs are the most open minded types & that NTJs are likely nearly as open minded.


----------



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

It definitely wouldn't be those types who are oriented to seeing a multitude of possibilities constantly, yup definitely not those types.


----------



## The Nameless Composer (Sep 20, 2014)

I would say Ti and Ne doms.


----------



## sweetirony (Sep 26, 2014)

HoldenCawffled said:


> Definitely INTPs, man. We're just so chill, we're like the hippies of the MBTI. It's like, open your mind to all the possibilities and search for the truth and that kinda shit.


Nice!! lol


----------



## sweetirony (Sep 26, 2014)

Recluse BrainStormer333 said:


> I can't speak for others INTP/INTJ, but for me there's no morality. Every action is just an action. I live my life based on a single "principle: " Everyone is free to do whatever they like as long as they don't infringe the others' freedom" and even if someone commits a crime, I see it as an action and that's all.
> 
> I acknowledge the fact that it is painful for the victim, but from a 3rd point of view(from an observer's point of view), the crime is nothing but an action; a manifestation of a mass of atoms.
> 
> ...


interesting point of view..Though it is a bit cold.


----------



## sweetirony (Sep 26, 2014)

Deus Absconditus said:


> It definitely wouldn't be those types who are oriented to seeing a multitude of possibilities constantly, yup definitely not those types.


and those types would be?
and im assuming u were being sarcastic?


----------



## idoh (Oct 24, 2013)

Recluse BrainStormer333 said:


> I can't speak for others INTP/INTJ, but for me there's no morality. Every action is just an action. I live my life based on a single "principle: " Everyone is free to do whatever they like as long as they don't infringe the others' freedom" and even if someone commits a crime, I see it as an action and that's all.
> 
> I acknowledge the fact that it is painful for the victim, but from a 3rd point of view(from an observer's point of view), the crime is nothing but an action; a manifestation of a mass of atoms.
> 
> ...


morality is what separates humans from animals. EVERYONE has a sense of right and wrong in their brain, and it's been studied in psychology
https://www.psychologytoday.com/blo.../201106/only-humans-have-morality-not-animals


----------



## ian8327 (Feb 20, 2015)

INTJ if you can present it logically


----------



## Wartime Consigliere (Feb 8, 2011)

ian8327 said:


> INTJ if you can present it logically


Doesn't having a need for something to be presented logically make you less open minded than people without that need?


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

Pe-doms certainly. Ne moreso than Se maybe. Then the Pi-doms theoretically. But Si is a Pi function...

Assuming, that is, one wants to define open-mindedness as an apperceptive bias rather than a decisive one. Which is conveniently in line with the J/P split.


----------



## Recluse BrainStormer333 (Dec 25, 2014)

idoh said:


> morality is what separates humans from animals. EVERYONE has a sense of right and wrong in their brain, and it's been studied in psychology
> https://www.psychologytoday.com/blo.../201106/only-humans-have-morality-not-animals


Morality is what separates more intelligent and organised animals(humans) from other less intelligent animals.
Morality "tries" to serve both -- an individual's interest and colective interests

EVERYONE has a SUBJECTIVE sense of right and wrong. And if there are more individuals who have a somehow common sense of right and wrong, they call it morality. Morality derives/is "extracted" from natural/biological individualistic behavior and extended to fit a colective existence and behaviour.

*Naturally* Subjective speaking(instincts related) there's just amoral and imoral actions that an individual "bears" and subjects others to them.
Objectively -- Words like Moral, Amoral and Imoral have no meaning. They "exist" just because there are some objects with self counciousness(humans) to create/use and give them meaning.

BTW, the fact that the "morality" of humans and the law(that regulates morality) has changed make us think that it isn't something naturally inherited(born with it), but more of a thing made to fit certain interests during a certain age(era).


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

sweetirony said:


> Alright lol,Why do u say that?


ENFPs are able to see all sides of an argument. We are able to sympathize with everybody, and all we want is a positive outcome for everybody.


----------



## sweetirony (Sep 26, 2014)

Xahhakatar said:


> ENFPs are able to see all sides of an argument. We are able to sympathize with everybody, and all we want is a positive outcome for everybody.


Sounds like people id enjoy talking to  lol


----------



## sweetirony (Sep 26, 2014)

Optimist Mind said:


> Doesn't having a need for something to be presented logically make you less open minded than people without that need?


That's what i thought lol


----------



## Revolver Ocelot (Feb 25, 2015)

NP's being the most open minded and least biased is my guess. J's judge you. And sensors is pretty self explanatory is it not? I mean if a purple guy walked into the room a S would see it as a purple guy.

In my experience SJ's are the worst.


----------



## finesthour (Jun 12, 2014)

You know based strictly on my memories, enfp has to be in the running. Then again, enfps could be fucking with you.


----------



## finesthour (Jun 12, 2014)

ian8327 said:


> INTJ if you can present it logically


More so than intp?


----------



## finesthour (Jun 12, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> In my experience SJ's are the worst.


I'm forced to agree.


----------



## finesthour (Jun 12, 2014)

Entropic said:


> I would say open-mindedness correlates far more with maturity and overall intelligence than it does some cognitive type preference. By proxy, all the introverts are in a way, close-minded because of how they shut themselves down to any experience in relation to the object world and chooses to replace it with their own subjective lens of it, for example.


Pencil geek alert!


----------



## finesthour (Jun 12, 2014)

This thread is so embarrassing. It's so presumptuous but some of it seems to be true.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

Intp


----------



## bexbun (Mar 1, 2015)

NFPs for sure.


----------



## Wartime Consigliere (Feb 8, 2011)

sweetirony said:


> That's what i thought lol


It does beg the question, right? :laughing:

Part of me felt compelled to pose that question, too. Seeing people conveniently suggest their own type for things like this amuses me in any case, but with INTJs I feel like the gesture of giving counter-arguments against it is almost needed because of the INTJ stereotype of intellectual vanity.

As a response to this thread, I find myself agreeing with these two statements far more than belief that any type is the most open minded:



Entropic said:


> I would say open-mindedness correlates far more with maturity and overall intelligence than it does some cognitive type preference. By proxy, all the introverts are in a way, close-minded because of how they shut themselves down to any experience in relation to the object world and chooses to replace it with their own subjective lens of it, for example.





Quernus said:


> As with all these things, I think it depends more on the individual, their experiences, and levels of health than cognitive function or type.
> 
> Also depends on what you mean by "open-minded". Certain likely behaviours might be associated with certain kinds of open-mindedness. For example, an INTJ might be particularly open to learning new things and entertaining/reasoning through new ideas. I've found many are truly concerned with being logical and efficient to the point that if there is a better way, they'll want to know. However, they might be less open-minded when it comes to actually experimenting with routine or trying new ways of doing things, because they believe they're already doing things the best way they know how.
> 
> ...


Also, it's a bit of a relief for me that the opinion was put forward by an INTJ lol. </complex>


----------



## sweetirony (Sep 26, 2014)

finesthour said:


> This thread is so embarrassing. It's so presumptuous but some of it seems to be true.


than why are u commenting? lol
and it's not like i said which personality's are the most closed minded..
and i thought the whole point of this place was to learn?you can't learn without asking questions or being afraid to step on peoples toes who like to take things out of context..


----------



## sweetirony (Sep 26, 2014)

Optimist Mind said:


> It does beg the question, right? :laughing:
> 
> Part of me felt compelled to pose that question, too. Seeing people conveniently suggest their own type for things like this amuses me in any case, but with INTJs I feel like the gesture of giving counter-arguments against it is almost needed because of the INTJ stereotype of intellectual vanity.
> 
> ...


I probably should have mention what i meant by open minded,i guess to me someone open minded is someone who doesn't judge someone based on there life style without getting to know them..or doesn't think that they're life decisions make them better than others type of thing..

and yeah i agree for the most part with both of the people u mentioned @Quernus and @Entropic


----------



## Khiro (Nov 28, 2012)

I don't believe any one type is more open minded than any other. I think we're too heavily biased by our functions. ISXJs seem the least open minded to me, but why wouldn't they? They have a wealth of personal preferences in an area I don't (Si). They want to do things their way in an area I couldn't conceive of caring about. Yet I'm sure many of them feel the same way about INFJs. I feel remarkably open minded most of the time, largely because I don't realise the ways in which I'm not. Ni is my truth to such an extent that it's difficult for me to recognize the ways in which it contradicts the ideas put forward by others. However, I'm sure it frequently does. 

I would suggest the same is true for all the types. Those who show openness in the same areas of interest as the person trying to find it are going to seem the most open and those who are closed off in that respect will seem the least.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

finesthour said:


> Pencil geek alert!


?

I don't know if you are trying to be funny, but I don't find the comment amusing. Seems to trivialize my previous statement to be of something of relevance.


----------



## sweetirony (Sep 26, 2014)

recluse brainstormer333 said:


> http://31.media.tumblr.com/aa0e605b406a75a72c136429bc7cf9cf/tumblr_mhdv41dzd21qlulemo1_500.gif
> 
> but... But, i thought i was...


lol


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

ISTP, from my experience.


----------



## Unfey (Apr 8, 2013)

I've seen a bunch of posts listing INTP as the most open minded type. In my personal experience, INTPs have actually been some of the least open-minded people I know. Here's why:
- They tend to view the world in terms of how it ought to rationally work, and base their concept of "rationality" on their subjective interpretation, which they often believe (on some level) to be an objective interpretation.
- They tend to place their own understanding of a subject ahead of other people's understanding of a subject. They try to compensate for this by claiming "I don't know _everything_ there is to know about this subject, and if someone were to provide me with new information, I would gladly accept it." However, they still tend to assume that they know _enough_ about the subject to form an opinion that they are willing to argue.
- They tend to believe in a singular truth, and they tend to believe that they have a better understanding of that truth than most other people.
- They often discount things that don't make rational sense to them, instead of accepting the possibility that their own system of rationality may be flawed, and may not encompass all facets of reality.
- They often discount the subjective experiences of other humans, and deem them either not important, not reliable, or not relevant to the subject or argument at hand.

That being said, one of my best friends is an INTP, and I love her to bits. She's got other good qualities.


----------



## Unfey (Apr 8, 2013)

ESFPs have been, in my experience, the most open-minded people I know. You can tell an ESFP anything, and they'll just accept you immediately. You can tell an ESFP something that contradicts their previous beliefs and it'll take them maybe like 10 minutes to understand your point of view. If you're friends with an ESFP, you could confess to them that you're like a convicted murderer on the lam or something and they'd be like, "aw man, that sucks bruh. Wanna go ice-skating and do a bunch of shots? Let's go to japan together!"


----------



## Recluse BrainStormer333 (Dec 25, 2014)

Unfey said:


> I've seen a bunch of posts listing INTP as the most open minded type. In my personal experience, INTPs have actually been some of the least open-minded people I know. Here's why:
> - They tend to view the world in terms of how it ought to rationally work, and base their concept of "rationality" on their subjective interpretation, which they often believe (on some level) to be an objective interpretation.
> - They tend to place their own understanding of a subject ahead of other people's understanding of a subject. They try to compensate for this by claiming "I don't know _everything_ there is to know about this subject, and if someone were to provide me with new information, I would gladly accept it." However, they still tend to assume that they know _enough_ about the subject to form an opinion that they are willing to argue.
> - They tend to believe in a singular truth, and they tend to believe that they have a better understanding of that truth than most other people.
> ...


1. In order to be opened to something, you first have to be an observer and use logic to try being more detached and less subjective. Someone who is involved in a thing is more subjective than an "outsider".
Additional, no human MAY be capable of objective logic as we are not capable of knowing, experimenting, feeling and sensing everything.

2. I don't speak for other INTPs, but I tend to assume what I know about a thing. Nothing more, nothing less; If I form an opinion without an " a posteriori " evidence " and someone comes with a different opinion, but still without " a posteriori " one, then i keep on debating because there are three possibilities:
- My opinion may be correct;
- His opinion can be correct;
- None of opinions can be correct.
Till evidence, mine and his/her opinion are equal -- either one of both may be possibly true or both may be false.


3. If you question intps, most of them tend to analyze the same thing from different perspectives, over and over again and only then, they can form a point of view. and even that point of view doesn't stand 100 % as an absolute truth.

4. See 1.) As long as none of humans can be able to be 100 % objective, all the humans are flawed in seeing all facets of reality. So, in my subjectivism, I can see someone's else view as being flawed the same way someone else can see my point of view as being flawed. Ironically, there is a possibility that both points of views may be flawed;

5. See 4 + I can add that no subjective opinion can be 100 % reliable. Neither mine. If someone considers other people opinions as being 100 % reliable and accept them as they are, it means they are easy to be indoctrinated which is contrary to being opened minded and questioning everything and being opened to possibilities. If you take someone's opinion as 100 % reliable, everything ends there.

You base your opinion on an "empirical " thing, but your "empirical" experience doesn't offer an absolute truth as it is "empirically" limited to a few people(INTPs and ESFPs, in this case) and not the all objects/persons that should be observed or experiment with. We need to observe all the people of all types to draw a conclusion that stands 100 % true or as close as possible from an absolute empirical truth.
As you said, your opinion applies to the persons you met/know.
Also, there's a thin line between being open-minded and easy to fool, manipulate, lie to,etc. It's a difference from accepting something or someone after you analyzed it/him/she and accepting the things/persons without analyzing before.
In your example, accepting a convicted murder imediatedly sounds more like naivety than open-mindedness.

Conclusion: Your opinion has the same value/non value as the opinions of those people who said that INTP are the most open - minded.

P.S. That's just my subjective opinion. It could be true or false.


----------



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

sweetirony said:


> and those types would be?


Extraverted Intuitives



> and im assuming u were being sarcastic?


Mhmmm


----------



## finesthour (Jun 12, 2014)

Entropic said:


> ?
> 
> I don't know if you are trying to be funny, but I don't find the comment amusing. Seems to trivialize my previous statement to be of something of relevance.


Not at all. I just thought it was interesting that you were offering a definition of extroversion and introversion. Our functional definitions are being wittled away by the anti-type community.


----------



## Mair (Feb 17, 2014)

Strong Ne users.


----------



## Queen of Mars (Jan 10, 2015)

ENxP.

ESxP's are open minded, but their priority with reality renders them to be less interested in theoretical possibilities than an Ne dom would.

Probably ENFP, because they're open emotionally as well.


----------



## themonocle (Feb 18, 2013)

I want to be open-minded. I want to take everything in, but I can't stand not making a judgment eventually. I'll go sit in the corner now. ::la sigh::


----------

